# Middle Harbour - 25th/26th



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

With the water in Middle Harbour being a filthy brown as a result of the recent rain - I'm going to take a punt on it attracting some larger fish to come out and play. Saturday morning may be a quick fish, with children in tow, Sunday I'll have the yak to myself. I'll post more details nearer the time, but I reckon Saturday will be something like 9.30am - 11.30am and Sunday 6am - 11am. Launching from Clontarf and aiming to fish the area along Seaforth Bluff just up from the Bridge.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Paul,
Sounds like fun. I am planning to fish MH on Sunday with my daughter launching from Clontarf about 5.30am. Not sure which way to head yet, I am boat fishing the harbour on Saturday so I will make a call based on that. I will post an update Saturday PM.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Trying for Sunday Paul, but I'm only going if it's raining and windy.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Dave,
Unsettling as it is to fish in unfamiliar weather conditions, sooner or later you're going to have to brave up to fishing in calm, sunny AND WARM weather :lol:

Southerly - hope to see you out there!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Paul,

I'll try and be there early on Sunday, like Dave, I'll only be there if the weather is truely as crap last week :lol: 
Cheers......Nick


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm gonna try and make the Sunday one. Will confirm Sat arvo/evening. I can't remember the last time I caught a fish.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys, I won't be able to make it on Sunday...........beer has taken priority  . Good luck all


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry Paul,
I've got the flu - I'm going to listen to the sensible voice in my head (not that other one again) and sit this one out. Brain them for me.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm thinking of shifting towards a Little Manly launch and paddle past Old Mans Hat, along the inside of North Head. I've heard there are Trevally and Salmon just at the heads (but I'd gladly stay at Middle Harbour, if Southerly's trip today suggests that's the go).

I haven't looked at the conditions just inside the heads, today - though the weather report is for East/North East swells, which I'm hoping will be ok.

Will confirm one way or the other a little later this evening.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Staying with plan A - Middle Harbour, hope to be on the water around 5.30/5.45am and make my way up under the Spit and along the moorings along. I'll have my UHF on Ch. 25 if anyones on the water.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I will be out with my daughter Siena tomorrow morning. At this stage I am leaning to MH up from the spit as planned or from Clonfarf east to chase flathead. I went out this afternoon in a friends boat, a guy ont he ramp had caught some big flathead, a few bream and a stack of trevally at the navel warfs at Balmoral, by his discription he was somewhat closer than the bouys.

We went around to Nth Harbour for yakkas only to catch one trvelly and lose a nice flathead on a No.12 long shank aimed at yakkas. We then took our young charges (2 10yo's) out to old mans hat where we wasted away the afternoon while the kids had a ball on big yakkas and slimies, no salmon or trevally in evidence but I hear the salmon are there. We ended up at Clifton Gardens at nightfall for more big yakkas. Not much for the creel but the kids had a ball.

I will launch tomorrow about 5.30am.

See you out there.
Southerly


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep. Leave pass confirmed. See you both there at 5.30.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, where are you guys launching from at Clontarf? I usually launch at D'Albora if heading for squid and park outsie the reserve int he street beside the MWSD tunnel. If heading east I launch just east of the MWSD tunnel due to the free parking.

Not sure tomorrow, may have a drive round looking for you.

See ya,
Southerly


----------

